# Star Trails around Polaris



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

This is my next attempt at Star Trails as ive learned about the way the stars work (in Lehmanns terms). Now ive got the tekkers down i'll be heading to the darkness for something of interest.
163 30 second shots with 2 second intervals were used here.









Phil


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice shot/s


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Ive only taken a handful picture of stars. These were my first attempts. I cant decide if I like long exposure or not on stars.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Cool, when i took this batch i painted the tree with my torch on the 1st 2 shots.
Phil


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Ahh yeah, ive not tried light painting yet. There was quite a bit of light coming through to the back garden from the street light in the front and that lit the trees up. I do a photography course and Im learning all sorts at the moment. I was told to take pics of the stars directly above as they dont show the earths movement as much as ones off the horizon. Also to only have a short exposure for normal shots, otherwise the stars looked blurred as the earth rotates.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

HornetSting said:


> Ahh yeah, ive not tried light painting yet. There was quite a bit of light coming through to the back garden from the street light in the front and that lit the trees up. I do a photography course and Im learning all sorts at the moment. I was told to take pics of the stars directly above as they dont show the earths movement as much as ones off the horizon. Also to only have a short exposure for normal shots, otherwise the stars looked blurred as the earth rotates.


Well it depends on what you want to capture? If you want star trails then you need to shoot long exposures stacked. Most shots ive seen have some foreground interest with the star movement. If you want circular movement then you have to shoot polaris.....


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice photo Phil


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

HornetSting said:


> Ahh yeah, ive not tried light painting yet. There was quite a bit of light coming through to the back garden from the street light in the front and that lit the trees up. I do a photography course and Im learning all sorts at the moment. I was told to take pics of the stars directly above as they dont show the earths movement as much as ones off the horizon. Also to only have a short exposure for normal shots, otherwise the stars looked blurred as the earth rotates.


old thread i know but where did you do the course?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

That's a really nice shot 

What did you use to layer them?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

scratcher said:


> That's a really nice shot
> 
> What did you use to layer them?


There are 2 progs that are easy to use....
Startrails.de and starstax both of which are free :thumb::thumb:

Phil


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks very much :thumb:

I've been wanting to go and try this with a friend for ages. Just need to wait for a clear sky now.


----------

